# Nor Cal Rally



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi fellow outbackers,

Tim is getting ready to order the tshirts and we need to have a final count along with sizes. He is sending the order in on Thursday.

This is the list of Outbackers I have attending the rally.
If your name is listed without any shirt order and you would like to order tshirts PLEASE send me an email or PM me asap, so I can get the order to Tim.
If you are not able to make the rally, please email me and let me know. Hopefully, everyone will be there! 
Can't wait to meet everyone!

drobe5150- 3 shirts (1XL.1L,1M)
N70Q - 2 shirts (1XL,1L)
chabbie1 - 5 shirts (1XL,1L,3M)
4ME - 3 shirts (1XXL,1M,1adultS, or Y L) 
Husker92
bentpixel
VVRRRMMM 4 shirts (you know your sizes)

Thank you Tim for taking care of the shirts!

Trish


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Hi fellow outbackers,
> 
> Tim is getting ready to order the tshirts and we need to have a final count along with sizes. He is sending the order in on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Bumping the post!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Trish,
you may want to pm Husker 92. He's pretty busy and may not have checked in lately.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Trish,
> you may want to pm Husker 92. He's pretty busy and may not have checked in lately.


I have several times. Do you have a better way of getting hold of him?


----------

